# Towable excavators



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So I'm seriously considering a harbor freight tow behind machine-how bad is it going to be just to dig cleanouts? 4.5-6' in clay. Any thoughts?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://gofor.homestead.com/

I was looking at this one. Still am.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The harbor freight version is a very slow machine, painfully. Watching one dig for a couple of minutes hurt.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> http://gofor.homestead.com/
> 
> I was looking at this one. Still am.



How much is that? Pretty cool rig


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rwh said:


> How much is that? Pretty cool rig


If I recall only about 25k. I stopped looking because I found a rental place to get a mini ex delivered for 250. I wouldn't need one for emergency service only planned work 2-3 weeks out. 

I asked the company if I could talk to anyone who bought them. They said their customers are all city and gov utility companies but finally connected me to guy in phoenix who owned 4 of them, had a big utility company and he loved them. He said he used to tow his with a 1/2 ton pickup.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

25k ay? For 15 you could get a Kubota KX25D. I don't make "Ben" money
I fix toilets.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> 25k ay? For 15 you could get a Kubota KX25D. I don't make "Ben" money
> I fix toilets.


Don't forget you'll need the trailer and rig to pull it.....so add another 75k on top of that. 

But just to be clear....you do mean that kubota is 15k for used?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Practically new! Maybe 300 hours. Ok Curb weight of the mini Kubota is 1500 lbs. 12,000lb rated dump trailer with ramps is $6,000. Tow it with any half ton pickup. My only issue is storage and the tendency to overload things.
Keeping in mind I only want to go 6' not much more.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you will find a ton of uses for any compact tractor with a bucket and backhoe....alot more than a towable backhoe unit.. tractor is worth alot more in the end..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I know-but there's an 8k difference. 6k for the towable 15k for a tractor-not as much digging force though.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Practically new! Maybe 300 hours. Ok Curb weight of the mini Kubota is 1500 lbs. 12,000lb rated dump trailer with ramps is $6,000. Tow it with any half ton pickup. My only issue is storage and the tendency to overload things.
> Keeping in mind I only want to go 6' not much more.


Talk to me....got some more links on this setup?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just gotta remember diggin like that takes on a whole new list of responsibility's 
Fiber optic is bank to repair!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there is an 800 number that the utilities have for free markout of all under ground stuff where your going to dig....BIG $$$ if you hit something..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> Talk to me....got some more links on this setup?


john deere or new holland always have deals on compact tractors with backhoes and front loaders...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I bought a branson for $25k few years ago. Works great. Took it to a welders shop when i got it and added a little bit of bracing on back frame works wonderfully plus can ger it a 6 foot wide door


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Look up a kubota K-008 excavator if needing small and easily towed. I bought a few of the towable units before, and they had bad manners when swinging left to right and lacked power. I have a kubota kx-41 and the k-008 for narrow gates. I also have a backhoe attachment for our Dingo and I would want that before the towable kind but it has bad manners also and bad manners next to a house means smashed siding lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That Kubota is pretty sharp. Way out of my price range. I'm building ground up in my company. Heck i think I've used a machine twice in 17 years. I feel I've earned it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Did somebody say kubota?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Did somebody say kubota?


What's the address of that machine parked at?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What's the address of that machine parked at?




I have a Tile hidden in mine, provides GPS tracking at all times.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> I have a Tile hidden in mine, provides GPS tracking at all times.


I've wondered about those Tile. How long have you had it? Happy with it? Have you tested the accuracy?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

chonkie said:


> I've wondered about those Tile. How long have you had it? Happy with it? Have you tested the accuracy?




I bought one for my keys about 5 months ago and use it more than I care to admit. They are accurate within about 15 ft. Once you are near you can activate the alarm to pinpoint the item. Recently I bought an 8 pack and am putting them inside every high dollar piece of equipment I have. 

I have had things stolen in the past, jackhammer, drain machine, ATV, and a few other things. It wasn't about the monetary loss of the possessions. The worst part is the uneasy feeling that someone was on your property when you weren't there. I would have paid $1,000 to find the thief that took my stuff back then so to spend $150 per year to keep tabs is well worth it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own a Dig-It that does really well. Digs down to 8' 6" has a 12" and 24" bucket and a 36" backfill blade. It hooks right up to the hitch without the need of a trailer, and once unhitched it can be driven to the dig site. Has a 5000 pound dig force... When I first got the 24" bucket I split it in half. 

I've been considering selling it since, that type of work has dried up on me.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to have a towable but this is more fun.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

I can say liability is still with the owner/operator. Miss Dig & underground locators are not responsible for anything!!!!
(


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

We love our Cat's. It's really amazing how if you have a piece of equipment work will come in for it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TerryO said:


> We love our Cat's. It's really amazing how if you have a piece of equipment work will come in for it.


What's the address, again? ? TIA


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

TerryO said:


> We love our Cat's. It's really amazing how if you have a piece of equipment work will come in for it.
> 
> View attachment 85410
> 
> ...




How does that backhoe do behind the Ford? 

I have a f-350 dually that maxes out at 16,000 lbs. You must have closer to 20k there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> How does that backhoe do behind the Ford? I have a f-350 dually that maxes out at 16,000 lbs. You must have closer to 20k there. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an F550 which has a gross towing rating of 30k. The gross of the trailer and backhoe with counter weights is close to 25K lbs. The 550 handles it ok... just have to allow lots of braking distance.


----------

